# Here's my new baby!



## heavyduty (Feb 2, 2012)

RiverPro 186 DCC. Pickin her up at the end of February!


----------



## Jim (Feb 2, 2012)

Congrats man! Good luck with it! I am so jealous.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 2, 2012)

Man....those are awesome boats! I'm jealous too! Big time!

Congrats!


----------



## Lennyg3 (Feb 2, 2012)

awesome boat! congrats


----------



## gouran01 (Feb 3, 2012)

I'll give ya $20.00 and a 30 pack of natty light for it! very nice boat!


----------



## Fat Musky (Feb 5, 2012)

Congrats! My dream boat would be one of those...you must be thrilled!!!!!


----------

